# Quail with dislocated leg



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi guys,

I just found one of my button quail, Hopscotch, with what appears to be a dislocated leg. While she's still able to hop around, the entire limb is twisted backwards, and when I inspected it, it definitely seems to be disconnected.

She's not making any pain squeaks, but I'm sure it isn't comfortable. Is there anything I can do for her? What should I do?

Thanks!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, poor little thing ......ouch! Not sure what to tell you on this one other than taking it to a vet for rads in case it needs to be set. I'm sure someone will be along soon to help you.


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

I really wish I could take her to the vet  Unfortunately, I was laid off in December, so I'm unable to afford the $300+ that our vet charges for a visit and x-rays. 

I was hoping that there was something I could do, but the more I look at her and the injury, the less hopeful I'm getting about being able to splint it. I gently tried to move it back into place, but it just springs back. Oddly enough, she can still move her toes. I've never seen that before.

I have a pretty strong stomach, but man. Looking at her puts me in knots.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

As a last resort, do you have any rehab facilities in your area? Some of these may have a Vet on staff that might be willing/able to help you. Maybe call a local humane society? You never know, you might get lucky.


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

As an update, I couldn't see her hurting anymore so I took her to our avian vet. It turns out that the dislocation was actually her knee, and the vet was able to pop it back in right away. Hops was immediately up and walking around after that, so no x-rays were needed. I'll just be giving her shots for ten days to take care of the inflammation and pain.

Whew! Bird scares are so scary!


----------

